# Free coffee e-book to download



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Two words to get your attention, 'free' and 'coffee'! Anyway, I just downloaded this e-book off Amazon on to my ipad. You can obviously download on to a Kindle and I suspect other tablets. The book is called 'How to Make Coffee So Good You'll Never Waste Money on Starbucks Again (The Coffee Maestro Series)' by Luca Vincenzo. No idea what its like but will have a wee look later. Thought I would share anyway.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Coffee-Starbucks-Maestro-Series-ebook/dp/B007EE4AVA/ref=sr_1_3?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1333706173&sr=1-3#_


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. I've 'bought' it and will read it on my pad later. Cheers!


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Squall,

Hope you have more success than I had in opening book. I downloaded on to ipad but cannot open it. Strange, as two other books I downloaded at same time are fine. Have reported to Amazon who are looking into. Apologies to you and others if you experience the same problem. What an eejit I will feel if you do!!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi FDC

Downloaded the file to computer from your link and it's a file with a Kindle extension so if your iPad can read those then I'm not sure whats happened. If you need to convert the file it's easy enough to access an online convertor (free and it takes seconds) and that gives you several options for different file extensions.

I'm reading it now on my Kindle. Thanks









Al

Edit: just seen you can read Kindle books on your iPad via an Amazon Kindle iPhone eBook app. Be simpler to download the file and do an online conversion to iPad format


----------



## marbeaux (Oct 2, 2010)

The book is no longer free but I had already saved the book for free:angel:


----------



## Squall (Mar 25, 2012)

FDC said:


> Hi Squall,
> 
> Hope you have more success than I had in opening book. I downloaded on to ipad but cannot open it. Strange, as two other books I downloaded at same time are fine. Have reported to Amazon who are looking into. Apologies to you and others if you experience the same problem. What an eejit I will feel if you do!!


Hi FDC, the book opened fine for me (kindle on iPad). Hope you managed to get it working!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Whilst I am grateful for the heads up on this, I'm glad that I got it for nothing! I would have been sorely aggrieved had I paid any money for it!

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Strange that there is now a charge for the book. I noticed the other day a freebie book I downloaded from Kindle shop shortly thereafter was being sold at about £4. At least a few folk got this one for nothing!


----------

